# Aruba Dining question...



## travelplanner70 (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Lazy Turtle Restaurant?  Is the food good?  Also, is the early bird special good on any day or just Mondays?  Thanks for the information.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 3, 2016)

travelplanner70 said:


> Has anyone tried the Lazy Turtle Restaurant?  Is the food good?  Also, is the early bird special good on any day or just Mondays?  Thanks for the information.



This will be our 29th year in Aruba.  I've never heard of this restaurant.  Where is it?


----------



## Pens_Fan (Aug 4, 2016)

It is in the mall area of Palm Beach.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 5, 2016)

I had not heard of it either although I have only been going to Aruba for 15 years.  Hope I get to go as often as you have.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 5, 2016)

I just heard back from the restaurant.  Their E.B. special is everyday between 5 -7 p.m.  The reviews are very good.  So I will give them a try.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 5, 2016)

Possibly where White Modern was?  Read the chef there also runs the restaurant at the Blu and Gold Coast.


----------



## DCBoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Four of us ate at the Lazy Turtle last night. All of us enjoyed our meal. However, I do believe that the lofty reviews on TripAdvisor are wishful thinking a bit.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 7, 2016)

Did you try the Early Bird Special?  If so, which dishes did you like?  Thanks for the information.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 7, 2016)

I just read a review on aruba.com which was not complimentary.  Their complaints were:  took a long time for main course to be served even for Aruba and food arrived cold and broccoli was yellow indicating not fresh.  I would be interested in hearing the dishes you liked and would you return for another meal?

Thank you.


----------



## DCBoy (Aug 8, 2016)

I had the Pad Thai. It was good but was served with with wide pasta noodles which was weird. My wife had the African Smoked Fish and said it was delicious. The third member of our party ordered the BBQ ribs. They looked good but were extremely greasy. The fourth had a burger. Not much to say about that except that it was cooked to order. All of the food was served hot. Service at just about all restaurants has been at an "Aruban Pace" (slow) thus far. We did not eat during the early bird hours. The smoked fish is one of their signature dishes and might be the way to go if you eat at the Lazy Turtle.
Would I go back? Maybe next trip, but not on this one and I'm here until 8/19.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you for your reply.  Is there a particular restaurant in the high-rise area that you would recommend we try? (We have been to many such as Azzurro, Daniel's, Papillon, Fishes and More, Hadicurari,  Simply Fish (now called Atardi - not sure why the name change and how the meals have changed), and a few others whose names have escaped me.    I am envious that you are able to stay in Aruba for that long a time.  

Joanne


----------



## travs2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Is Twinkle Bones restaurant still in Aruba?


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 9, 2016)

travelplanner70 said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Is there a particular restaurant in the high-rise area that you would recommend we try? (We have been to many such as Azzurro, Daniel's, Papillon, Fishes and More, Hadicurari,  Simply Fish (now called Atardi - not sure why the name change and how the meals have changed), and a few others whose names have escaped me.    I am envious that you are able to stay in Aruba for that long a time.
> 
> Joanne



BLT at the Ritz is very good.  We like Blossoms-- Chinese side.  Anna Maria's Authentic Italian Restaurant is very good with a very pretty venue. 

I haven't seen Twinkle Bones in years but it was one of the worst meals we ever have had.


----------



## DCBoy (Aug 9, 2016)

Last night we ate at Two Fools and a Bull, a restaurant that is in the high rise area. Our five course meal included beef carpaccio, spicy shrimp in puff pastry, pan sealed halibut with ginger sauce, rack of lamb, and was finished off with chocolate lava cake with homemade ice cream. It's a fixed menu that changes daily. The place can only accommodate 14 guests. It was one of the best meals that we have had anywhere. Reservations need to be made well in advance but they do have an active waiting list. Hold on to your wallet though, $310 per couple that included a wine paring, plus tip. The whole experience was just fabulous! I would like to go back there next week, but will have to do better at the casino to do so.

Doug B


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 9, 2016)

Can anyone who's been there confirm it's where White Modern was?


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 9, 2016)

It looks as though it's at Plaza Herencia.


----------

